# Mountain lion in Junction



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

*My wife sent this email to me a few minutes ago:*

Lion taken just outside of Junction, <5 min from the only red light. 130# male came to feeder chasing deer. Another one spotted in the county chasing
3 axis; cats are taking over!!!


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Very nice looking cat - full body mount on the mantle above the fireplace!


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

DANG!


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Makes you want to wear a suit of armor on the way to the stand! What are your plans for the cat, mount, rug? Good shooting , daddyhoney


----------



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

Hook line and sinker on this one.......

....shot in Junction huh?

THis email made it around last year as well, just shot at a different place.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

daddyhoney said:


> Makes you want to wear a suit of armor on the way to the stand! What are your plans for the cat, mount, rug? Good shooting , daddyhoney


A friend of my wife's boss shot it... I don't know them personally.

We have cats like that on our lease just behind Garner State park. Maybe I will see one (from a distance) this year


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

VERY NICE KILL !! !!!


----------



## Packup (May 27, 2009)

Saw a picture of that one in the Junction Newspaper... Waiting on my turn to see one, badly need a trip to the taxidermist this year, its been a while. Not sure about the made it around last year thing, but I know one was killed in the Junction area opening weekend.


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow!! Good kill. Saw my first one a month ago in Goliad, did not get a shot off. Makes for a scary walk to the stand in the morning!!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Dex,kind of like this???trust me...its not cheap


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

That wold make a sweet mount! Those big cats are something else...


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

one fine cougar!


----------



## t-dub (Jun 14, 2006)

Since my lease is 7 miles from the only stoplight in Junction, this is right in my area. I've got a good buddy on my lease that swears a couple of years ago that a big cat was stalking him in the bushes at sunset as he high-tailed it back to his truck. He never saw the cat, though. We discounted his story and had a lot of good laughs at his expense. I'm taking my 6 year old up this weekend and I don't think I'll let him get too far away from me. Maybe this explains the lack of deer coming to feeders on my lease opening weekend. And I thought it was the acorns.

TW


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

If you go to West Bear Creek Feed Store in Junction there are alot of pictures of cats taken in the area. I haven't seen one on the place we hunt but we do see their tracks from time to time.


----------



## Packup (May 27, 2009)

t-dub said:


> Since my lease is 7 miles from the only stoplight in Junction, this is right in my area. I've got a good buddy on my lease that swears a couple of years ago that a big cat was stalking him in the bushes at sunset as he high-tailed it back to his truck. He never saw the cat, though. We discounted his story and had a lot of good laughs at his expense. I'm taking my 6 year old up this weekend and I don't think I'll let him get too far away from me. Maybe this explains the lack of deer coming to feeders on my lease opening weekend. And I thought it was the acorns.
> 
> TW


T-Dub, I hunt 9 miles south on 377, (maybe close to your lease), my landowner said it was shot about 12 miles down 377. Anyway, big cats have large homerange, so he could have visited both our places.

Have you done any good yet?


----------



## t-dub (Jun 14, 2006)

Sent you a PM, Packup.

TW


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Greenheadless said:


> Hook line and sinker on this one.......
> 
> ....shot in Junction huh?
> 
> THis email made it around last year as well, just shot at a different place.


date sure seem real and not shopped in!

Sweet cat!


----------



## Doc C (Mar 10, 2007)

Packup said:


> T-Dub, I hunt 9 miles south on 377, (maybe close to your lease), my landowner said it was shot about 12 miles down 377. Anyway, big cats have large homerange, so he could have visited both our places.
> 
> Have you done any good yet?


If it was 12 miles down 377 then it was within a mile or two of us! 2cool!


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Not so fast*



Greenheadless said:


> Hook line and sinker on this one.......
> 
> ....shot in Junction huh?
> 
> THis email made it around last year as well, just shot at a different place.


I was there as the Game Warden was taking measurements etc Sunday morning at the Valero/McDonald's. Not a last year's re-run.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Ive been around several of these Big cats.. Id have to change my underoo's if 1 stalked me.. Unless Its a Dead on shot,,let it be,,you darn sure dont 1 wounded or P.O.'d @ ya..
the Cat Im pictured with was shot with a Tranq gun..not a Canned hunt!


----------



## SaltWater_Warrior (Mar 7, 2008)

_That Lion was shot 3 miles from our camp house. Make you think !!!!!!_


----------



## t-dub (Jun 14, 2006)

Lotta Junction guys on here. We need to have a 2cool get-together at La Familia or Issack's!

TW


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Dang, I will be hunting this weekend off CR130 south of Junction (11 or 12 miles). I used to carry a 22 pistol and now I am packing my 9MM. We have not seen but two deer all year at 8 feeders. Almost every year we see at least 5 to 8 deer at each feeder. Something is going on.....maybe someone at the lease will get one so I can mount it for them. I just finished up a shoulder mount for my freinds son yesterday. Did three Bobcats last year. Sure would like to mount one of these.
This was the first Bobcat that I mounted and my first Axis buck.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Our place is north of Junction outside of the thriving metropolis of Cleo and we have found lion kills and seen tracks but no Lions shot by us yet. Landowner has a guy that comes in and runs them with dogs when they start having a lot of goats come up dead.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Ive been around several of these Big cats.. Id have to change my underoo's if 1 stalked me.. Unless Its a Dead on shot,,let it be,,you darn sure dont 1 wounded or P.O.'d @ ya..
> the Cat Im pictured with was shot with a Tranq gun..not a Canned hunt!


Bull it was a canned hunt and it's mounted in your house,, you just posed like that so you wouldn't get blasted sissy!:rotfl:


----------



## Greenheadless (Apr 23, 2006)

workorfish said:


> I was there as the Game Warden was taking measurements etc Sunday morning at the Valero/McDonald's. Not a last year's re-run.


My mistake was the one with the guy bear hugging the cat.

Cool deal. I used to hunt Telegraph Canyon and could see a cat roaming in that area.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Shhhhhhhhh .. Come on sohn.. my name aint Jimmy Houston



waterspout said:


> Bull it was a canned hunt and it's mounted in your house,, you just posed like that so you wouldn't get blasted sissy!:rotfl:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Come on guys, kinds puts all those 4X4's, big guns and fancy feeders in perspective when you realize that you are no longer on the top of the food chain.
Cats like to mark their territory. Wonder how many time a big tom would need to spray the legs of a feeder to keep the deer away? Bet "Cat in Heat" doesn't attract many bucks.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Beautiful animal.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Jun 25, 2007)

*Junction*

We are off of 83 Uvalde Hwy maybe 4 miles right outside of Junction. Although no one on our place has seen one we have heard of a lot of big cats hanging around that part. Let me know if yall are going to gather?

Mr. Fish


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

How do all you guys find these Junction leases ?


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Sunbeam said:


> Come on guys, kinds puts all those 4X4's, big guns and fancy feeders in perspective when you realize that you are no longer on the top of the food chain.
> Cats like to mark their territory. Wonder how many time a big tom would need to spray the legs of a feeder to keep the deer away? Bet "Cat in Heat" doesn't attract many bucks.


I am thinking we are still at the top of the food chain. The number of cats killed by hunters exceeds the number of hunters killed by cats.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Awesome kill! Trophy for sure.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*No Problem*



Greenheadless said:


> My mistake was the one with the guy bear hugging the cat.
> 
> Cool deal. I used to hunt Telegraph Canyon and could see a cat roaming in that area.


We were leaving out Sunday about 10:00 or so and saw a crowd gathered around that green Chevy - we thought someone got a trophy buck so we stopped to see of course. Cat still had blood dripping through the tailgate onto the ground.

jmack wanted to know how we find all those Junction leases. What do you think guys - a pile of greenies for all if we tell?


----------



## Packup (May 27, 2009)

T-Dub, a 2cool get together in Kimble County sound like fun. 

As for how do we get a lease in the Junction area.....well, I wouldn't know how to do it now. I've been on this one for going on 22 years. Spent over half of my hunting career there now, wouldn't dream of leaving it. 

Lots of good and bad experiences there, but basically a lifetime of memories..... Good luck to all, it is TIME!!!!!

C-Ya there


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

*we have the same problem*

Mine and my dad's lease is in Webb County and we have something thats keeping our does away from the feeders. We saw a picture of what looks like a cat. We are going to try and bait it and get a better picture.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

I hunt about 8 miles out of Junction, about 10 years ago we saw a big cat twice.
We never got a shot at them.
Let me know when yall want to gather.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We have a lease off FM 1674 between Junction and Roosevelt on the river. Last year all of our deer just disappeared overnight for a couple of days... had to be a lion in the area. A get together sounds like a good idea!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I hunted Junction a few times in my early teens on friends land that their family owned and fell in love with the area. I have had a few east Texas leases in the past because it was all I could afford but now that I have a good career I would love to find a place around the Junction area.. The few times I have hunted Junction and Hondo were awesome experiences but both places I hunted were family owned. If anyone knows how I may be able to find a Junction, Hondo or hill country lease please pm me. Thanks jm


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Big elusive trophy cat


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I want one.................................!!! One day...........!!! What a Kitty!


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

I saw that big boy at Kimble Processing. He was even intimidating hanging upside down in the freezer. I understand that he was taken pretty close to the Junction Golf Course, just in case any of you guys take your clubs while hunting in the area.....

BR549 - I also hunt near Cleo & have for over 10 years. Been the slowest year yet, but I look for it to pick up soon after the two solid freezes we had this week!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Shhhhhhhhh .. Come on sohn.. my name aint Jimmy Houston


 Now that is funny, don't care who you are. rs


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

That is one big kitty!! 

Apparently there was one spotted here in Medina with cubs this week...Makes me a wiiiitttttle bit jumpy!!


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

rio frio said:


> Dex,kind of like this???trust me...its not cheap


That's an ok looking mount but I've seen far better. Friend of mine in Great Falls runs a taxidermy business and has a 180# cat mounted in his office in a pose alomst identical to that on a log spanning one corner of the room. the cat's eyes are semi closed as if relaxed and almost dozing and his ears are alertly facing different directions IE one forward one to the said but not folded back.

Brad is a great taxidermist. If you want a good cat hunt he also guides on cats in the Little Belt mountains of Montana and has about an 85% success rate. His videos of treed cats coming after the hunting party will make your rear suck some seat...

BTW, a lot of you may have had one following you to the stand and never even knew it. A project in washington state monitoring rural cats that were radio collared showed they would often frequent local hiking/jogging trails watching and sometimes stalking the trail users. Of course no one ever knew and many freaked when the study results came out.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

sboudreaux said:


> BR549 - I also hunt near Cleo & have for over 10 years. Been the slowest year yet, but I look for it to pick up soon after the two solid freezes we had this week!


Hope so, I sat for 4 solid days in a row opening weekend nearly daylight to dark and saw 1 deer total.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

br549 said:


> Hope so, I sat for 4 solid days in a row opening weekend nearly daylight to dark and saw 1 deer total.


I just got back from a Monday-Thursday hunt and we were seeing a whole lot more deer than we did opening weekend. Bucks are beginning to trail does also. Between the full moon and all the acorns, opening weekend was a bust.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I just got back from a Monday-Thursday hunt and we were seeing a whole lot more deer than we did opening weekend. Bucks are beginning to trail does also.


Glad to hear that! Thanksgiving is normally peak rut so the next couple of weeks should get interesting. If it is, I'll post some pictures


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Seattleman...it is what it is and I don't want to go on a taxidermist vent about it....fond memory of riding a mule for 2 days and slept on the ground under the stars with 0 amenities in the Sierra Diablo...yes.....proud of the way my "taxidermist" did my cat ....no .... the ears killed it...but thats whats on my fireplace,and I do like the tree pose....rio


----------



## redfish raider (Nov 5, 2009)

AWSOME! We have just started seeing a kitty on our lease Webb county. Nice post


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

I also saw the cat at Kimble Processing on Mon. 11-9, very impressive animal. Adds a special element to the hunt just thinking that these great animals are out there and you might see one at any time. 2 Coolers in Junction, let me know, I"m in !


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok.. Reverse ? for ya.. 
why shoot 1 ?
Are you gonna eat it?
Has it really chased your deer off ?
Are you affraid of it?
is killing 1 worth seeing the few we have go extinct..?

honestly.. How many Big cats like these do you think we have roamin this great state ?


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

That is a beautiful animal. I also often think of big cats while walking in the darkness to my deer blind....kinda spooky. A few years ago a fairly well known mountain biker and motocross rider agent was killed in southern California by a big cat. Respect the cat! Following is the article:

*Man Killed, Woman Hurt by Mountain Lion*

Posted on: Friday, 9 January 2004, 06:00 CST

Anne Hjelle was bicycling along a wilderness trail when a mountain lion sprang from the brush, pounced on her back and dragged her off by the head as fellow bikers threw rocks at the animal and tried to pull her away. 
The cougar finally ran off, leaving Hjelle - a former Marine who works as a fitness instructor - bloody and near death. 
Hjelle, 30, lay in serious condition Friday after the mauling Thursday evening in Whiting Ranch Wilderness Park. 
"This guy would not let go. He had a hold of her face," said Debbie Nichols, who was riding with Hjelle and held on to her friend during a desperate tug-of-war with the cat. 
"I just told her, 'I'm never letting go.'" 
Authorities suspect the same mountain lion also killed 35-year-old Mark Jeffrey Reynolds, an amateur mountain bike racer whose half-eaten body was found Thursday in the park near his disabled bike. He had apparently been killed earlier in the day. "The chains fell off or somehow broke, and while he was attempting to fix his bike is when the attack happened," said Jim Amormino, a spokesman for the Orange County Sheriff's Department.

The two attacks shocked people in Southern California and reminded them of the dangers of the outdoors in places where suburban sprawl has encroached on the wilderness. 
A 2-year-old male mountain lion, which weighed about 110 pounds, was shot and killed Thursday night after it returned to where Reynolds' body was found. 
Tests were still being done to determine if the same animal was to blame for both attacks. "In all probability it is," Amormino said. 
California has had only 13 mountain lion attacks on humans - six of them deadly - in the past 114 years, said state Fish and Game Department biologist Doug Updike. 
The park where the attacks occurred is in an area of Orange County bordered by Cleveland National Forest and several residential developments, and is designated as a wildlife habitat. 
"As long as mountain lions walk this earth, there is going to be some risk from them," said Lynn Sadler, executive director of the Mountain Lion Foundation, a nonprofit group dedicated to saving America's lions. "It's not an amusement park - the shark doesn't pull back at the last second. The risks are real, even as they are part of the appeal." 
Officials said the lion may have fled areas devastated by wildfires and been roaming unfamiliar territory. 
The lion that attacked Hjelle dragged her from the bike trail into a ravine. Nichols screamed for help and grabbed Hjelle's legs to free her while other cyclists threw rocks at the cat until it fled. 
Jacke Van Woerkom said she was riding behind Hjelle and Nichols and later spoke to Nichols at the hospital. 
"She had some blood on her face. She definitely showed signs of a major struggle," Van Woerkom said. "She was shaking, trembling. She said `I was not going to let go. I was not going to let go.'" 
Sadler said fighting back was the right thing to do: "Predators can't afford to get hurt. If you fight back, you don't seem like prey to them." 
Reynolds worked at a sports management firm and had won bike-race championships in his age category. 
"My conciliation is Mark Reynolds was doing what he loved the most, and that was riding his bicycle," said his mother, Dona Reynolds. Updike estimates there are between 4,000 and 6,000 adult lions roaming California. State law prohibits hunting or killing them.


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Ok.. Reverse ? for ya..
> why shoot 1 ?
> Are you gonna eat it?
> Has it really chased your deer off ?
> ...


My thoughts exactly. Green to you!!


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Eesh!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Ok.. Reverse ? for ya..
> why shoot 1 ?
> Are you gonna eat it?
> Has it really chased your deer off ?
> ...


Because it is legal to kill one...


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

ok.. so thats it...
U can so u wanna.. well go ahead big guy.. when theres none left for Mutual of Omahas wild kingdom..& the kids to see.. Im gonna sit there & say..
Thats the guy who killed the last 1.. blame him :biggrin:



Haute Pursuit said:


> Because it is legal to kill one...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

They'll make more


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

We saw a big Mtn Lion cross our entrance road when we were opening the gate at our lease in Mexico a few years ago.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I am surprised that so many of yall seem surprised that a cougar mite be around in your area. Well they are and have been around years in south and west Texas. You may never see them but I can promise they see you. Dangerous well at times yes, but most of the time they will run and hide from you.. Good hunting.

Charlie


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I took a deer in to my Taxidermy guy a few years ago and he had 5 or 6 lions he was fixin to mount that all came from the same ranch down south. There's more out there than y'all realize.....


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

It's not like they are dropping like flies. They are, by nature, very cautious and manage to protect themselves very efficiently. I'm not all that mad at bobcats, foxes and even coyotes to some extent. BUT, if I ever get a good shot at a lion, I am taking it. Mounting it, sending the story in to the paper, calling the tv station, the whole shebang.


----------

